# Twin stick Ariens rims with xtrac tires



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Trying to figure what's the best way to approach putting new tires on my older Ariens. Have some split rims from an old Jacobson or do I try to clean up an old rim? I do have 1 rim that an old timer cut the weld and split them and used the mounting bolts to hold them on. Just curious of thoughts and experience on this. 

I did snow hog tires a while back and cut 2 tubes and 3 hours later the job was done.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I used a coupon and got the harbor freight small tire changer for about $15 with the coupon I had and changing tires became real easy, Other option is go to a tire shop and have it done for a few $$$


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok. I'll try that.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Tires Shouldn't be that Big a Deal. To Break the Bead, I place a 3 foot piece of 2x8 on the tire near the edge of the rim. The I drive up on the wood, and the bead breaks. Putting On Tires I use a Couple of Large Screwdrivers. Not too tough once you get the Hang of it. If Interested, I Have Some Good Rims off a twin stick 32.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Tires Shouldn't be that Big a Deal. To Break the Bead, I place a 3 foot piece of 2x8 on the tire near the edge of the rim. The I drive up on the wood, and the bead breaks. Putting On Tires I use a Couple of Large Screwdrivers. Not too tough once you get the Hang of it. If Interested, I Have Some Good Rims off a twin stick 32.


Thanks Jack. With the old tires I just cut them off with the garden sheers and the metal belt with a side cutters. My bigger concern was putting on the new tires without denting up the old rims. I'll let you know how the rims pan out. If they are too rusted I may need a better set.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

I just break the beads in my big table vice. I have a cutoff axle that I clamp into the vice after the beads are broken, bolt rim onto axle, remove tires with several large screwdrivers and or pry bars. A little Windex or simple green sprayed on beads help it install easier. Not too hard.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@ariensPro,

Trust me, that mini tire changer is a great addition to any shop, … that and some good tire lube and your all set for any mount or dismount of any small tire. I also brush on some tire bead seal just as insurance.

Just because a rim is rusty is no reason to discard it. Some wire wheel and sand paper, some spray primer and better than new.

All these rims in the photos below were rusted inside and out … cleaned and painted, better than new.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

BTW, they actually sell split rims, …. you put the tube in the tire, and then place the halves on each side of the tire and bolt it together with the included bolts, then you bolt it on as normal with the lug nuts. 

If it was me, and you have a rim that was cut apart at the weld, thus making it a "split rim", I would drill holes in it and use bolts to hold it together, mounted with the tire, as a factory split rim would be, then mount it as normal. There is one set in above post photo that shows a factory split rim, the ones on the main body.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you know where I can get them?


oneacer said:


> BTW, they actually sell split rims, …. you put the tube in the tire, and then place the halves on each side of the tire and bolt it together with the included bolts, then you bolt it on as normal with the lug nuts.
> 
> If it was me, and you have a rim that was cut apart at the weld, thus making it a "split rim", I would drill holes in it and use bolts to hold it together, mounted with the tire, as a factory split rim would be, then mount it as normal. There is one set in above post photo that shows a factory split rim, the ones on the main body.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 on the HF tire changer. I've done upto 12" rims for my old garden tractor... that's about the max size for this guy; perfect size for snowblowers.

NAPA RU-Glyde makes a world of difference.

Just did similar on my old sno throw.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@AriensProMike,

Here is like mine ::

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_25239_25239

Years ago, I also changed the hubs to 4 lug. Now that I have the mini tire changer, even a solid rim is no issue.

Check further, as I believe there are 3 lug split rims out there ......


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Could use something like this, 3/4 shaft ...... Or they have others on the web as well.

https://www.gopowersports.com/mount...MIqeiPmLX85QIVjLTtCh380wOpEAQYEyABEgKPQvD_BwE


You would need to cut a keyway in the shaft with a Dremel with this type of hub if you don't have one already, or they have these hubs with holes in the shaft area for a pin as well.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Because of you guys I just bought the HF tire changer. Have 2 brand new front tires for my JD L120 and couldn't find time to take them somewhere for a change out. Will do now before the snow flies as I have it in my winter arsenal with a front mount 40" snowblower I scored on Craigslist two years back.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@all3939,

I have mine mounted to my work bench, just a tad higher than ideal, but works very good. I also use a regular tire lube, and also sometimes, especially in the cooler, colder weather, heating the edge bead and side of the tire with a heat gun also makes it more pliable when mounting the tire on. I only use a tube in a split rim tire, as all these small tire rims are tubeless, which brings me to the point, that you might want to pick up the 90 degree small stems (actually more like 45 degree) and a stem puller, which if you pull a new stem through, lube that as well.

There is a little knack to it, but you will learn the movements real quick. Make sure to clean the rims real good. I take this as an opportunity to sand, prime and paint mine. Also make sure a tire like an XTrac is facing the proper direction, as unlike a Snow Hog, they are a directional tire.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

I found those rims fit nicely in my crockpot full of evaporust!

It’ll peel all the pain off on high and eliminate any rust!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

These are my split rims from a Jacobson imperial. Cutting the center out and drilling holes for the three bolts. Might have to mill it out.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@ariens,

If that was me, and you want to put those split rims on an Ariens 3 lug hub, I would set aside that axle hub half/section that bolts up now, and set it aside for future use if needed, and either make my own, or better yet, go to a Tech High School or a Machine shop, and have them make me a disc of sufficient gauge with the bolt pattern to lock against the split hub at all the 6 positions, as well as the 3 bolt lug pattern for the Ariens, which they can maybe chamfer those lug holes even.

I would bring those 2 rim set ups, as well as one of the Ariens 3 lug hub, with the 3 lugs. This way they know exactly what you want, and have all the big machines to do it extremely easy and quick. The schools actually love a challenge, just approach the shop teachers and explain.

Get it all home, … sand, prime, paint …. you will be amazed … and btw, you might as well get some nice XTrac while your at it …  … good for the next 30 years !!!


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Good idea. Dropping it off this week. I took the messed up split rim to use as a template. Thanks for the help. Here is some more pictures.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Cut the holes in. Center one is same as the original ones. Thinking how I want to approach to bevel so the bolt sits right. Also need to cut a little bit of the two split parts.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks great ... I would just take a round file to the outer edge of each hole if needed, but the lug bolts may fit fine just like that..... , and probably not even worry about the chamfer of the hole, as the Ariens lug bolts are tapered anyways. Not like a corvette going 150 mph .....&#55357;&#56836;

You should clean them up, prime and paint, but you can always do that in the spring.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Before and after evaporust in the crock pot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@AriensProMike,

I sure hope you changed out those grass lawn tires for the aggressive XTrac snow tires.

Have you got them all painted and reassembled ?…. photos would be great.


----------

